# is this a fake



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

is this a fake http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=2392802687&rd=1 

this is the one l have looks a like


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

doesnt mean the bolens is a fake there are a lot of look alike tractors out there aint there?
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Depends on the year. Not sure when they changed from yellow to white but the green decals would've been the last models I think.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

I recall seeing these machines in the late 80's in Bolens dealer showroom.If I'm not mistaken.....Bolens sold this machne primarily in Europe.Thats why it has the goofy looking deck.Their laws on such things are much more strict.
Definitely a Bolens though.


----------

